# Family Rig Trip



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, we left out Sat afternoon From OB. Crew was Fiance, Brother, Sis-in-Law, and my dad. Flat seas so we headed straight to Marlin. Got there about 6pm. Lines in the water, and I was seeing some good marks but could did not get anything. Dark came and we started jigging. We caught a bunch of large hardtails and even more sharks. We could not get anything to the surface without tooth marks. over night we did manage a few Blackfin, one being the largest I have ever seen (25#). In the morning we started trolling and first lap had 4 lines go off at once (all large Blackfin) we trolled for a while longer with a few tiny Yellowfin being caught. Went to Discoverer Enterprise, and saw some surface activity when we got there but could not manage anything more then a few tiny Yellowfin. Headed to Neptune and found a pod of Dolphin patrolling the area. Stopped on the way in at a little natural bottom in 250' to try for some grouper but could not get the bait to the bottom past the AJ. Stopped in 150' and put our snapper limit in the boat. Chummed them to the top and put the baits down 5' so we could watch them hit! 

I'll try to post some pictures later...

Otto


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad you guys had fun at least. Too bad not more yellowfin though


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Always good to have the family out with you! Bummer on not being able to connect with the YF, did you try chunking or live baiting, or just trolling and jigging?

Robert


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Got 3 hard tails eaten by sharks and did not even try to feed any chunks to the sharks...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sharks have def. changed the fishing at Ram and Marlin this year. We are going Thursday night, might just have to start at Horn!

Robert


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Reel dog, we were out there with you Sunday morning. I was the sea foam Sea Vee. We had trouble too. Good thing we found that big rip at the Spur the day before.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I was wondering if that was you out there... I think I also saw you stop by Marlin at some point in the night, then it looked like you were headed towards Horn Mt? What were you able to pull off the rip at the spur?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We pulled 4 nice Mahi off it. We could have filled the box with 10 lb schoolies, but we were looking for a billfish. I had a decent blue maybe 250 tear up a 20 lb bull i was bringing in, but he never swallowed him. We got a nice sword at the Steps right before we came up on you at Marlin. I am working on a report and will post later today.


----------

